# Feeling Depressed



## Jen79 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi there,

After four failed IVF attempts last year and this year to rest I am actually feeling very down and cant shake it off. It's been like this for months and feel that I just can't snap out of it. 

I have had counselling at my fertility unit but that alone doesn't seem to be helping long term.

I'd really like to try one more IVF treatment but I want to feel well before I start.

I have always said the antidepressants aren't for me and don't solve any problems but I just cant see a way to help myself at the moment.

Could anyone tell me if any are safe to take while trying natural to conceive and how long I'd have to take them to do some good. I know that once I started IVF then this would be a no no but just want a little advice.

J xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

With all drugs it is a risk versus benefits thing. If you are really clinically depressed then some help with medication could be the right thing to do and being in a better state of mind might help. 
For instance the data sheet for citalopram has studied 2500 outcomes and found no malformation risk, but they are cautioned in later stages of pregnancy.

You would need to take them about 6 months after you felt better on them to fully benefit and not relapse.

But what I would say is, that after my 17 week miscarriage and a failed FET, after 10 years of TTC and a near divorce over donor sperm and being nearly 39, I felt like my life was over and was feeling suicidal. I had been having counselling for about 5 months which was not really helping.

I did the mind body course at the Bridge Centre - I am not sure if they are doing it any more. But it is based on the work of the American Psychologist Alice Domar who has researched fertility psychological aspects and treatment with mind body techniques. I did a 10 week course, and got her books. Practiced the ''tool box'' of mind body techniques daily and I can honestly say it was the best thing I ever did. Over a couple of months of trying all the techniques and sticking to the suggestions and making time everyday for studying it, I turned myself around from thinking about how to end it all to happy and ready to go again with the IVF. That cycle was the best ever and I now have a little boy and a blastocyst in the freezer, and I can now truthfully say I am ''cured''. I never thought I would ever say that.

I totally understand how you feel - I've been there, and this is what worked for me, in the best way ever. Out of the group of 10 of us - 5 have babies and 2 have moved on confidently to adoption and fostering. The other 3 are still trying IVF/donor eggs etc, but we all feel 100 % better than we did before.


----------



## Jen79 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info Holly,

Ive had a look at the Bridge Clinic and they seem to do a one day course. However.........living in Cheshire It would be possible to do a course in London.  I like the sound of it but I would need to find one near home.

I've got an appointment with my GP next week to discuss things further so that I can make the right choice.  I just want to feel well in order to start the IVF process again and with counselling and lots of self help books I'm still struggling.

I please this worked for you and I'll fingers crossed I'll find the right thing that will help me.

J x


----------

